# Need help designing Light Infantry IG Army



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Can anyone help me create a Light Infantry IG army?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

as in lots of guardsmen?

take lots of conscripts.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

My suggestion for a fluffy light IG army would be massed units of guardsmen, or veterans without any heavy weapons at all.

A couple of squads of veterans or stormtroopers kitted out with meltas preferably dropped in by a lightly armed Valkyrie to take out your enemies heavy stuff. 

for really fluffy light IG get some rough riders, or maybe sentinels if you want to stay fluffy, but want a stronger competitive edge.

Besides that just stick to assault weapons and try your best to get your units outfitted for cc, or have enough special weapon that they can run around blasting your opponent without them getting to you.


----------

